
Paradict: See the world from different eyes. - tgursu
http://www.paradict.com
======
tgursu
To see the world from other eyes we are creating global dictionary which is
written by authors around the world. On this social dictionary everyone can be
a author but due to we want to show best content, every author should get
approval by others. So that their entries will be able to see from anyone. And
subject of topics can be anything from your daily life to the most complex
problems. Entries can be informative or fun and they do not have to be all
true. We want to you share your perspectives.

